# Had too much fun with hair dye



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I went overboard by dying Leroy's legs purple lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAHAHA! He looks like he's wearing purple UGG Boots! I love Purple, so it's all good to my eyes!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Tokipoke Fun*

Tokipoke,

I think Leroy is adorable! Did you take him anywhere for show-and-tell? 

It's all about the fun!
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

O. M. G.!! :afraid: Bite that wicked woman, Leroy.  

Then flee North... across the border. Find sanctuary in Canada . . . we'll protect u! :secruity:

**Actually, T/P... he looks pretty cool with that. But LMBO anyway!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

How much fun is that? So cute!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, Leroy looks very... colourful! I too am a purple lover...! Cute, very cute!
Sylvia & the Girls! :laugh:


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Simba and Louis must either feel very left out or very lucky... :five:

Louis is so patient! (I can't imagine trying to dye Spike - brushing is enough of a test of his patience... and mine...)

sarah


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a nice deep shade!! Way to go!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Great color! Looks like he's wearing socks. Very cute.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

I think he looks great but this is the person that dye Kruz to look like a zebra ha ha Ilove dye


----------

